# Any way of showing more than 20 topics per page?



## Nrgaway (Jan 1, 2012)

I read the forums on a TV with an air mouse and it take much time to click to next page compared to just using up/down arrow, page up/down.

Is there a way to show more than 20 topics per page (50 or 100 would be nice).

I understand this site is advertising based, so the more pages you show, the more revenue you make, but I am willing to become a paid subscriber if I can show more than 20 topics at a time (As for the advertising, I really don't care if I see it or not).

Thanks!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a link to a very similar thread in this very forum!!!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14337-posts-per-page/


----------

